# Manufactured Logs, Bio Bricks and Wood Pellet "Baskets"?, see Ebay link



## Cath (Aug 8, 2007)

I would prefer a wood stove since my husband seems to have a knack for coming across free firewood that he winds up giving to other people.  However, there is a certain appeal in pellets since they would be free of pests, dirt, etc.   

I have heard of manufactured logs and "Bio Bricks", are they cost effective compared to pellets and cord wood?  Also, has anyone heard of Wood Pellet baskets that supposedly allow you to burn pellets in regular wood stoves?  If so, any theories --or better yet experience-- in how well they work.  It would be nice to have your cake and eat it too ... that is to heat with whatever is cheapest or most convenient at any point.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/WOOD-PELLETS-WO...ryZ41987QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Also, are there any manufactured wood or bio brick dealers in Massachusetts, preferably in the greater boston area?
Thanks, 
~Cath


----------



## GVA (Aug 8, 2007)

There's a Bio brick dealer on RT 1 Saugus.  They are equivelent to pellet prices.
I would stay away from burning pellets in a basket though......  Pellets are designed to burn in a pellet stove. Bio bricks and others are the compressed sawdust designed to burn in a wood stove....


----------



## webbie (Aug 8, 2007)

Burned in an efficiency stove, biologs of the various types can be similar to pellets in terms of cost. After all, it is the exact same material. 

You should be able to find these in the greater Boston area - one actually manufacturer is in CT (biobrcks) and he is also a Forum member here - under the name Bio.

http://www.biopellet.net/


----------



## Todd (Aug 8, 2007)

I think that pellet basket is a pretty cool idea. My wife likes the idea of no wood mess in the living room and is already looking for a brass bucket to store wood pellets on the fireplace hearth. I did try some pressed logs last year and they burned well, but were more expensive than pellets. I'd like to see one of these baskets in action. I may buy one.


----------



## karl (Aug 8, 2007)

It looks cool, but not 99 dollars cool.  I wonder if you use something like that to burn all the tiny stuff we don't use?


----------



## GVA (Aug 9, 2007)

I never clicked on the link till now.....  Wow pretty bold claim.....  The pellets would have to have 11,666 BTU's per pound to have that 4 hour burn time, that's a stretch.........
I hate to say it but I'm still slightly skeptical of these.
Pellet stoves work because of airflow around the pellets, unplug the combustion blower and the pellets will smolder more than burn.
In a wood stove after the initial smoldering they would probably create enough draft to have this airflow but in a fire place I doubt it..................
And the claim of them burning clean with no creosote is true........BUT only if you have enough airflow and draft otherwise we would be stuck in the same boat as the wood burners with the cooler fires creating the Creosote..

All this aside I'll try to post a link for another pellet basket and maybe we can find a guinea pig to buy one and post the results in the WIKI :cheese:
EDIT................
Here it is the Prometheus basket....
http://www.energex.com/Prometheus.htm


----------



## begreen (Aug 9, 2007)

I vaguely remember a posting a while back about these baskets. The claim was they didn't work that well for heating purposes. I wouldn't bother. 

BioBricks on the other hand work pretty well.


----------



## Todd (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm making my own pellet basket and will give it a go in my fireplace this fall. I'll put the basket right on top of the fire grate for max air circulation. If it works great, if not I can put bio logs in it.


----------



## BioPellet (Aug 16, 2007)

Cath said:
			
		

> I would prefer a wood stove since my husband seems to have a knack for coming across free firewood that he winds up giving to other people.  However, there is a certain appeal in pellets since they would be free of pests, dirt, etc.
> 
> I have heard of manufactured logs and "Bio Bricks", are they cost effective compared to pellets and cord wood?  Also, has anyone heard of Wood Pellet baskets that supposedly allow you to burn pellets in regular wood stoves?  If so, any theories --or better yet experience-- in how well they work.  It would be nice to have your cake and eat it too ... that is to heat with whatever is cheapest or most convenient at any point.
> 
> ...



There are many BioBrick dealers near Boston - check my website biopellet.net


----------



## Cath (Aug 16, 2007)

BioPellet,
I am on the south shore.  The closest location to me seems to be Saugus which is on the other side of Boston.  I figure between the cost of gas and the wear and tear on the truck that will add about $20.00 to the cost of whatever I buy.  

Will you have any retailers in the Quincy area any time soon?
Thanks, 
~Cath


----------



## BioPellet (Aug 16, 2007)

Cath said:
			
		

> BioPellet,
> I am on the south shore.  The closest location to me seems to be Saugus which is on the other side of Boston.  I figure between the cost of gas and the wear and tear on the truck that will add about $20.00 to the cost of whatever I buy.
> 
> Will you have any retailers in the Quincy area any time soon?
> ...



Is there a stove shop or pellet dealer near you????


----------



## Cath (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes there are several near me.  Can you name a couple that carry your product?  If so, do you know whether they would charge as much as your Saugus location?
~Cath


----------



## BioPellet (Aug 16, 2007)

Could you please let me know who they are so I can get in touch?

BR Thomas


----------



## Cath (Aug 16, 2007)

Bio Pellet,
Here are several:

Eastcoast Fireplace & Stove
965 Washington St. 
Hanover, MA 02339   USA 
Phone: 781-829-4419

Natick Fireplace
671 Worchester Rd., Rte. 9 
Natick, MA 01760   USA 
Phone: 508-655-1070

THE FIREPLACE CONNECTION
465 COLUMBIAN ST.
S. WEYMOUTH, MA 02190
781-331-0033

MAZZINI PLUMBING SPECIALTIES
723 WASHINGTON ST
QUINCY, MA 02169

FIREPLACE AND PATIO CONCEPTS
292 LINCOLN ST. - ROUTE 3A
HINGHAM, MA 02043
Phone: 781-749-1621


----------



## BioPellet (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks Cath,  I have already contacted south shore wood pellets 6175901788 and south shore mulch 7818787000 plese contact them and tell them you want BioBricks(tm).  We should probably take this offline - email me at engelt@biopellet.net


----------



## GVA (Aug 16, 2007)

BioPellet said:
			
		

> There are many BioBrick dealers near Boston - check my website biopellet.net



If you just put the www in front of it people could click the link from here.... ;-) 

www.biopellet.net

What about Boston pellet and sawdust over on D street in Boston?


----------



## karl (Aug 16, 2007)

I wonder how much pressure they use to compress these things. Does anybody know?


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Aug 17, 2007)

i suspect its a similar setup to pellets, they are extruded (but they may be molded as well come to thiink of it), i do not know at what the pressure  , but im sure its up there , once extruded(if they are) they are probably cut to length and packaged soon after cooling to avoid moisture buildup.


----------



## karl (Aug 17, 2007)

I was thinking they were extruded too, but they have the name stamped in the top of them.  If extruded then that would have to be routed out after then were extruded, kinda of a waste of time since it could really slow production down.  Are you sure they're heated?  The pellet making machine video posted on here didnt show any heating of the aggregate.  Hey if you put anything under 10 tons of pressure it will heat up pretty quickly.  Back when I had my shop I had some experience with die cutting fabric.  It's very similar.  Stack 20 layers of fabric and lay the die on it and hit with about 7 tons of pressure and presto it cuts all the way through.

The reason why I'm asking is that saw dust is free.  Well around here anyway.  The local lumber mill sells slab wood cut to length for 100 bucks a 3 ton dump truck load of it delivered.  I see them burning saw dust in huge piles all the time.  Anyway most all of us have splitters.  Dies aren't cheap but they aren't awfully expensive either.  A few hundred bucks to have a set made.  Or just pour one out of concreted and buy a ram head that fits the whole.  Then, fill it up with saw dust and pack it into a log.  It might take a little longer than splitting a piece of wood, but you wouldn't have to cut it down, buck it, or haul it home and the aggregate is either free or very cheap.  I have a press in the garage.  I might take a piece of fence post and make some sort of a ram head and see how hard it would be to make one.


----------



## Cath (Aug 17, 2007)

GVA said:
			
		

> BioPellet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Wilson (Aug 21, 2007)

Okay, so I wanted to give the BioBrick idea a try, and stopped by my local dealer to price out a ton.  I figured what, 250 a ton... sure, no problem... maybe I'll order a ton or two, or even three, and see how the winter goes.
Well, sorry to say, but I just about choked...  375 a ton.  Yeah, look, I know that diesel is expensive, and  biomass is getting expensive, etc., but 375 a ton, plus tax? Nope.
As much as I'd really like to try them, and as much as I'd like to justify using them, its just not feasible.  Decent full cords of hardwood go for 160-175 around here, delivered.  
BioMan, seriously, I don't know what this guy's overhead is, but its got to be negatively impacting sales when they are priced so high... he wanted 11.50 for a small bag of them too... come on.

FWIW, a quick trip to Pelletsales.com shows me that I can order 8 ton, delivered to here, for less than $2000... which is 250/ton to my door.

Maybe I'll blow 11 bucks on a bag just for the novelty of it, but in the meantime...  make way for the splits.

-- Mike


----------



## BioPellet (Aug 22, 2007)

That's unacceptable!,  Make a day trip over to me and I'll fill your car @ $4.75 per pack.  We need competion in this area.  Please help me find others willing to carry BioBricks(tm).

BR Thomas


----------



## BioPellet (Aug 22, 2007)

Cath said:
			
		

> GVA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BioPellet (Aug 22, 2007)

Cath said:
			
		

> GVA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BioPellet (Aug 22, 2007)

BTW we are taking on the production of pure Ash BioBricks(tm) in Sept.  burns terrific and made from a waste stream.  This is really good stuff!!


----------



## GVA (Aug 22, 2007)

Mike Wilson said:
			
		

> Okay, so I wanted to give the BioBrick idea a try, and stopped by my local dealer to price out a ton.  I figured what, 250 a ton... sure, no problem... maybe I'll order a ton or two, or even three, and see how the winter goes.
> Well, sorry to say, but I just about choked...  375 a ton.  Yeah, look, I know that diesel is expensive, and  biomass is getting expensive, etc., but 375 a ton, plus tax? Nope.
> As much as I'd really like to try them, and as much as I'd like to justify using them, its just not feasible.  Decent full cords of hardwood go for 160-175 around here, delivered.
> BioMan, seriously, I don't know what this guy's overhead is, but its got to be negatively impacting sales when they are priced so high... he wanted 11.50 for a small bag of them too... come on.
> ...


Yeah gas is expensive but it's still 250 a ton up here and CT still borders mass and NY last time I checked...
Sounds like price gouging to me......
At the last stove install I gave some to Elk, Harley and Keyman They jam my pellet stove but they work great in the firepit/table


----------



## Stevebass4 (Aug 22, 2007)

BioPellet said:
			
		

> That's unacceptable!,  Make a day trip over to me and I'll fill your car @ $4.75 per pack.  We need competion in this area.  Please help me find others willing to carry BioBricks(tm).
> 
> BR Thomas



where is CT - i paid 8.50 last year per pack and the guy no longer carries them (in hoptington ma) 

the craigslist guy in RI was supper high too 285 delivered 

i used about 4 packs last year and really liked them however the local sell price is too high


----------



## BioPellet (Aug 22, 2007)

Stevebass4 said:
			
		

> BioPellet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



www.BioPellet.net


----------



## Mike Wilson (Aug 22, 2007)

BioPellet said:
			
		

> That's unacceptable!,  Make a day trip over to me and I'll fill your car @ $4.75 per pack.  We need competion in this area.  Please help me find others willing to carry BioBricks(tm).
> 
> BR Thomas



To hell with filling my car up… fill up the boat.  Based upon the amount of rum I sailed back from Bermuda with last year, I’d probably be able to heat my home for 2 years with that weight in BioBricks.

As for their price, yeah… that’s what I thought.  I mean, come on, that’s over the top, and just bad for distribution… hell, it scares off potential buyers.  There’s a few other stove dealers around here, I make the rounds every so often… I am going to head over to two of them and talk it up.  I wanted to try a ton or so to see if it makes the wife’s life a little easier… and mine.  We may be on the end of the earth over here, but they have this neat ferry that runs to New London every hour… THINK of the BioBricks we can fill that sucker with!

Seriously though, I’m going to poke around here and see.  If not, I’ll just have to stop by some time when I am in CT… where are you located?
Or, if there’s anyone else out here on the eastern half of LI that’s interested in going in on some serious delivery, speak up.

-- Mike


----------



## BioPellet (Aug 22, 2007)

Mike Wilson said:
			
		

> BioPellet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BioPellet (Aug 22, 2007)

Call me 860-508-5053


----------



## bergw (Aug 22, 2007)

do they burn like logs?

I'd probably try them, even at that price ... but no one in my area (york,pa) carries them.


----------



## begreen (Aug 22, 2007)

JP, I posted a test of the biobricks in the Wiki section. Because one can pack them tightly in a stove they can burn a bit slower a more consistently than logs. Here's a link:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Category:Fuels::Compressed_Logs/


----------



## DonCT (Aug 22, 2007)

I've used 2 tons of Bios in my burning. I like them and use them to supplement my cord wood. For the stop and go fires, they're REALLY nice!! Fast starting and give you a good base to build off of.

http://www.filmloop.com/cgi-bin/bv/bv.py?ticket=DkYZZjt6UZudbe-psylsQtaHklPhMmxK&flash=1&extAds=1

Gonna probably pick up another ton or so here soon. It's great cause they're right down the street


----------



## youngstr (Aug 22, 2007)

Biopellet,
     I'm in NH and would like to purchase a pallet.  Unfortunately Fireplace Village is the only dealer in my area of NH and they haven't received their shipment yet(not due until September/October).  Do you have any suggestions for me?  Just wait til October?

Thanks,
Y


----------



## Todd (Aug 22, 2007)

Anyone know of any place in Wisconsin area where these BIO bricks or logs are available? I can only find east or west coast suppliers.


----------



## BioPellet (Aug 22, 2007)

youngstr said:
			
		

> Biopellet,
> I'm in NH and would like to purchase a pallet.  Unfortunately Fireplace Village is the only dealer in my area of NH and they haven't received their shipment yet(not due until September/October).  Do you have any suggestions for me?  Just wait til October?
> 
> Thanks,
> Y



What part of NH are you in?  Have you seen my website under wheretobuy?

I will be at New England Wood Pellet this weekend in Jaffery - they are having a biomass open house...


----------



## youngstr (Aug 22, 2007)

BioPellet said:
			
		

> youngstr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Biopellet,
Thanks for your quick response.  I have been to the website.  I'm in New Boston(close to Manchester).  Unfortunately, all of your dealers in the southern part of the state(NH) are serviced by differnt branches of the same company, Fireplace Village.  Again, in speaking with them they indicated they won't be stocking any biobricks until September/October.  I hate waiting that long to buy my fuel since prices tend to rise going into the heating season.

Thanks,
Y


----------



## BioPellet (Aug 22, 2007)

youngstr said:
			
		

> BioPellet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you come to Jaffery this weekend I'll give you some product.  If you take a pack or two to Tristate in Manchester, maybe we can interets him in carrying the product.


----------



## BioPellet (Aug 22, 2007)

Cath said:
			
		

> BioPellet,
> I am on the south shore.  The closest location to me seems to be Saugus which is on the other side of Boston.  I figure between the cost of gas and the wear and tear on the truck that will add about $20.00 to the cost of whatever I buy.
> 
> Will you have any retailers in the Quincy area any time soon?
> ...



I just sent a truckload of BioBricks(tm) to south shore pellet......talk to Ken     1-617-590-1788


----------



## BioPellet (Aug 22, 2007)

karl said:
			
		

> I wonder how much pressure they use to compress these things. Does anybody know?



22000 psi


----------



## BioPellet (Aug 22, 2007)

JP said:
			
		

> do they burn like logs?
> 
> I'd probably try them, even at that price ... but no one in my area (york,pa) carries them.



I have special interest in selling into York PA, can you please contact Sherlie Neibert, wood energy concepts and tell her you want to buy BioBricks(tm)?

7177571657  thanks


----------



## youngstr (Aug 22, 2007)

BioPellet said:
			
		

> youngstr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I had the time but I'm booked this weekend.  If I told my wife I was taking a 2 hour drive Saturday, by the time I got back the locks would be changed.


----------



## sebagobio (Sep 9, 2008)

Iwas at my campground here in Maine and a guy had one of those baskets. It worked well with hardly any smoke. We also had another fire going with (3)bio bricks going and were amazed on how well they lasted (2hours).
I thought he said he bought it at Aubuchon hardware


----------



## Jags (Sep 9, 2008)

Ooooh,  I think I just hit a time warp!


----------

